# New pics: 1/72 interstellar ranger



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Got these from Mace yesterday, followed by a phone call from "Da Man" himself, Frank Winspur...
























Third pic is of a BONUS included in the kit; a 1/144 Launch module scaled to fit the old Revell/Monogram Saturn V kit! Talk about bang for the buck! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Haven't seen the fil yet but that kit looks nice-
One question- do you get two ships in the box so the launch module can be displayed as shown?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Richard; my understanding is you actually get THREE Rangers; one in 1/72nd scale (first two photos) then the launch module which includes two (one on each side) in 1/144th scale. ALL for $35. 
BTW; Frank told me he actually considered having Revell run off some Saturn V kits for him, but ultimately decided there are PLENTY out there to be had. But that tells me there will be VERY little in the way of conversion work to put the "Interstellar" module onto the "Revellogram" Saturn V (not sure about the old Airfix kit though...)
Tom


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I've been looking forward to this kit since it was first announced. And I have to say, just going by the photos, I'm really impressed. It looks fantastic! 

And the 1/144 versions w/launch module is an unexpected plus. Since the majority of my aircraft/spacecraft kits are in both 1/72 and 1/144, these Ranger kits will fit right in. Did Frank mention wither or not the 1/144 versions of the Ranger are molded separate from the launch module? 

CultTVman has updated info on the kit now and also show the back of the box: http://culttvman.com/main/moebius-models-interstellar-ranger-sneak-peak/

For $35 list, this kit is worth it.

As I haven't seen the film yet (I wait until Netflix gets them, much cheaper that way), is the launch module/Saturn V combo used in the film, or is this a Moebius creation?

About the only down side to this kit is now I'll have to purchase a 1/144 Saturn V!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Spock; I have not seen the film either, but to answer your question about the engineering, to my SOMEWHAT trained eye it appears the Ranger(s) are (for the most part) molded as part of the module. 
Tom


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the front part of each ranger is molded into the launch vehicle

I think you can guess where the seam is


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The launch vehicle is four parts, as Lou said the nose section of the ranger is molded into the respective half of the 'cone' with the main cabin/engine section as a separate piece....


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if Moebius is including their usual clear display stand for the 1/72 Ranger?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What, you didn't stock up on those when Polar Lights was selling them separately?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Well, they included an Aurora style stand in the 72nd scale Viper kit, so I'm guessing there will be one here as well. 
Tom


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't see a slot in the kit for a stand, so I'm guessing not, but they could have added one after the TS I got


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> What, you didn't stock up on those when Polar Lights was selling them separately?


Funny you mention it, I do have a few of those lying around! 

If the kit doesn't have a stand, I'll either use the PL stand or my old standby: wood base from Michaels w/brass rod! 

Still, it would be nice if they included their usual "Aurora" stand, since every other spacecraft/aircraft kit they make includes it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There shouldn't be an issue using the Airfix Saturn V kit and that model is much much better than the poor old Monogram kit. Both kits did not represent actual flight worthy Saturn V rockets - they were based on ground based, pre flight, test rockets, but Airfix revised their kit with new parts to represent the real rocket. Buy that one instead of the Monogram/Revell kit.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I won't getting that kit,anything to do with Christopher Nolan behind it.
I don't get merchandise that has a Hollywood Curse on it.They do exist.
Take a look at the BatMan trilogy he produced.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have not heard about any curse associated with the merchandising from his films.
I have a number of things from the Batman trilogy and everything is OakyDoaky in my realm...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

WOI said:


> I won't getting that kit,anything to do with Christopher Nolan behind it.
> I don't get merchandise that has a Hollywood Curse on it.They do exist.
> Take a look at the BatMan trilogy he produced.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WOI said:


> I won't getting that kit,anything to do with Christopher Nolan behind it.
> I don't get merchandise that has a Hollywood Curse on it.They do exist.
> Take a look at the BatMan trilogy he produced.


Well, aren't you just a little Negative Nelly?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I might pick up one of these kits simply because I'm intrigued by the design; it wouldn't be the first time that happened.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

WOI said:


> I won't getting that kit,anything to do with Christopher Nolan behind it.
> I don't get merchandise that has a Hollywood Curse on it.They do exist.
> Take a look at the BatMan trilogy he produced.



Lighten up, Francis...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

WOI said:


> I won't getting that kit,anything to do with Christopher Nolan behind it.
> I don't get merchandise that has a Hollywood Curse on it.They do exist.
> Take a look at the BatMan trilogy he produced.


Always with the negative waves Moriarty

I thought Interstellar was one of the better sci-fi movies to come out in the past few years. 

As far as Batman goes, I loved the first two movies he did (who could forget Heath Ledger's performance?). The last one was OK. _The Dark Knight _and _The Dark Knight Rises _were the two biggest grossing Batman movies ever with over a Billion dollars sales worldwide each! None of the other Batman movies even come close (1989 Batman grossed $411 Million).

If that's a curse, count me in!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The only negative I have heard was the nutjob who dyed his hair the wrong color and shot a bunch of people at a premier.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's some forklift!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Call me what you will,but my mother has never raised a fool in her
life.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WOI said:


> Call me what you will,but my mother has never raised a fool in her
> life.


Well...if you believe in things like "curses"...if it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Well...if you believe in things like "curses"...if it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck...


Nahhh, curses are real. _Ducks_ are a myth.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the new pics. The Rangers are awesome machines.
They did a great job blending a familiar shuttle like surface appearance of thermal blankets and tiles with future tech yet to be. And of course how wonderful they built MODELS and not rely on CGI so much for all the spacecraft. Nolan is big on that. 
I'd call that a blessing.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

WOI said:


> Call me what you will,but my mother has never raised a fool in her
> life.


Why not explain what you mean by "curse"? Just dropping in here and declaring that Christopher Nolan's movies have a "Hollywood Curse" means nothing to anyone here. So, unless you can explain this concisely, what you wrote will be considered nonsense and you a glorified troll.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WOI,

If you want to be taken seriously, you need to explain your position better.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The only harm that might come to you from buying this kit is if it arrives in the USA via Fukashima.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> The only negative I have heard was the nutjob who dyed his hair the wrong color and shot a bunch of people at a premier.


Now you're hitting a little close to home. I live in Colorado and we've been waiting nearly 3 years for the "nutjob's" trial to start. 

James Holmes killed 12 innocent people and injured 70 others, so I wouldn't make light of that... 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I was not intending to make light of it, but that is the only actual incident I have heard of associated with a Nolan movie.
It was a tragic event but for it to be a 'Hollywood Curse' it should be a large pattern of events uniquely associated with all three Batman films as implied by WOI.

Some films do seem to have a curse associated with them, 'Poltergeist' for example.

I do have yet to hear of ANY Hollywood or film curse that has extending to the merchandising.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I do have yet to hear of ANY Hollywood or film curse that has extending to the merchandising.


I heard there were several "Gridline Incidents" associated to a certain franchise...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

My thought: this thread is about the Ranger kit. Not some "curse". Stop hijacking this thread and start one of your own in the discussions forum.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Besides, cursing isn't allowed on Hobby Talk.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

charonjr said:


> My thought: this thread is about the Ranger kit. Not some "curse". Stop hijacking this thread and start one of your own in the discussions forum.


ah, anybody got a link to; Mobius (sp??) site...
some of us poor "Schmucks" don't have any hobby-shops in our Universe :-/

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> ah, anybody got a link to; Mobius (sp??) site...
> some of us poor "Schmucks" don't have any hobby-shops in our Universe :-/
> 
> TY :thumbsup:
> ...


You can find Moebius here: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/

The site has links to their web store and their Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Is there a rough shipment date?
I ordered back in November.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Sellsheet says first quarter. When I had Frank on the phone my time was limited and the conversation was ALL over the place (1966 Batman, Frazetta, Trek*, etc) so release dates got short shrift. I will be doing some follow up with Mace this week, I'll see what I can find out. :thumbsup:
Tom

*Yep, Moebius WILL be doing the 12 inch collectible figures, Frank will be in LA this week wrapping up a few loose ends. Yagher plus Kirk and Spock adds up to AWESOME!!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> Is there a rough shipment date?
> I ordered back in November.


On the Moebius Facebook page, Frank posted on 3/6 that it should be out in the next 8 weeks.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bwain no more said:


> *Yep, Moebius WILL be doing the 12 inch collectible figures, Frank will be in LA this week wrapping up a few loose ends. Yagher plus Kirk and Spock adds up to AWESOME!!!



Are these figures model kits or fully assembled and painted?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Poseable action figures on the quality level of Hot Toys or Sideshow.
Tom


----------



## Bodiedog (Oct 3, 2011)

*Ranger "bumper"*

Is there any functionality in the black body extensions on the shuttle (as long as it's not a plot spoiler)? 
I haven't seen the movie yet.
Thanks


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Bodiedog said:


> Is there any functionality in the black body extensions on the shuttle (as long as it's not a plot spoiler)?
> I haven't seen the movie yet.
> Thanks


Nothing obvious in the film. Something left for the imagination to ponder.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Forgive me if I may have missed this info....but I have not seen this film either....at 1/72...how big or small is this kit. Thankya kindly in advance.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

According to the sell sheet about ten inches in length.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Looking forward to this kit!! I think the prongs act as a kind of canard, allowing precision maneuvering in atmosphere. The film showed them vibrating, which could suggest a stabiliser system not unlike the the water stabiliser tanks used in skyscrapers. They would absorb the air vibrations, keeping the ship itself stabile. There was thought of using canards on fighter jets for a while.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this kit. I haven't seen the movie yet, but I will get the Blu-ray when it goes on sale.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wander1107 said:


> I'm looking forward to this kit. I haven't seen the movie yet, but I will get the Blu-ray when it goes on sale.


Interstellar gets released on Blu-Ray and DVD (and that digital rubbish just to drive the price up) March 31, 2015, just in case you didn't already know.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yes!!


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Just finished watching the movie. I thought it was fun to watch. I'm looking forward to getting the kit.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Nuts! Just found out that Culttvman estimates shipping to AZ at $11. Not bad. Just not sure I can scrimp up the extra money. Well pre-ordered it any way, lol!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

charonjr said:


> Nuts! Just found out that Culttvman estimates shipping to AZ at $11. Not bad. Just not sure I can scrimp up the extra money. Well pre-ordered it any way, lol!


You are not required to buy this kit from Culttvman- it is a US release and there are many different places that are going to carry it. Shop around and find a good deal.

EDIT- The Starship Modeler Store just listed it for $33.95


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

MSRP is $35 for those who have access to a local brick and mortar. As a shipper myself, the new postal zones/rates with USPS wreak havoc with my bottom line as 3rd class really is no longer a viable option and Priority becomes AIRMAIL all too quickly ($11 from GA to AZ sounds about right; I think Starship Modeler is in MA, so shipping from there may be a bit more).
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Starship Modeler is in IL.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

From the Moebius Facebook page:

OK, seems like I post about anything, people ask about the Ford Pickup. I post about the Ford Pickup, people now ask about the Interstellar Ranger. So how about a picture of an actual Interstellar early sample? Don't know the date yet, but it's coming soon, most likely end of June.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

BWolfe said:


> From the Moebius Facebook page:
> 
> OK, seems like I post about anything, people ask about the Ford Pickup. I post about the Ford Pickup, people now ask about the Interstellar Ranger. So how about a picture of an actual Interstellar early sample? Don't know the date yet, but it's coming soon, most likely end of June.


Been looking for a reason to scratch build TARS... you've just provided it


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I bet this one will be a good seller - possibilities for other kit-bash projects will sell a few.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Latest review over at Starship Modeler: http://www.starshipmodeler.com/other/jc_pre_ranger.htm


----------

